# What is this??



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I would like to think it's a bobcat but could it be just a wild cat?


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

the tail is to long for it to be a bobcat. i would say its a stray cat.


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

I would say house cat, I don't think bobcat's have long tails. I could be wrong though, never have seen one myself.


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

jrbird said:


> the tail is to long for it to be a bobcat. i would say its a stray cat.


Sorry, I must have been typing as you already posted !!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

looks like just a cat aint no
bobcat


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

This location is way out there too but I have never seen a bobcat so thought I would put it out there...thanks for the input!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

If that is a House cat it is huge


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It's a house cat...lol. In before bigfoot's pet, sabertooth cat.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

jrbird said:


> the tail is to long for it to be a bobcat. i would say its a stray cat.


trying not to sound like a smart a$$, but the tail is why they call them a bobcat. i have seen a few in my days and this ones tail is way to long.
sherman


----------



## fordmanforever (Oct 24, 2011)

i hunted in the hills of southeastern ohio for years. on more than one occasion i saw domestic cats walking through the woods, even pass right under my tree, with houses no where near i was hunting.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

It look like my cat. She was gone for a few days and came back last night.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

just a cat, seen many like that from my stand. but still amazing how big some of them get. like someone metioned before, a BOBcat has a BOB tail.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Just an old house cat, tail and markings are wrong.


----------



## greatthosu (May 11, 2009)

A long legged House cat.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just a kitty


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

M
E
O
W
¡!¡!


Steelhead PSYCHO!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's a chupacabra.


----------

